# Snout question...



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have noticed some Chi's have short snouts like Bailey and some have long snouts.... do they start short and grow longer going into adult hood? Or, if they start short, do they stay short?

I love Bailey's short lil snout, so I am trying to figure out if its going to grow longer... anyone know?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wondered about this too! Brody has a short little snout too. I wonder if his will get bigger as his grows? I think the short snouts make them look much more puppylike. Brody is about the same age as Bailey (born in September), so I'm curious what other people think!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm interesting... i think the short snout is linked with "apple head" or cobby types or whatever they are called  i THINK???
I always thought deer head types had longer noses? 

Im probably wayyy off the mark, i was just guessing really, some one with lots of chi experience will probably reply soon!! xx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I wondered about this too! Brody has a short little snout too. I wonder if his will get bigger as his grows? I think the short snouts make them look much more puppylike. Brody is about the same age as Bailey (born in September), so I'm curious what other people think!



Bailey was born September 26th! 

He is definitely an "Apple Head", so hopefully he will keep his cute lil snout. I just love it! lol


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that there are both. Jax's Dad has a short nose and his Mom had a longer nose. I know when Georgia was a puppy she had a shorter nose and it grew, she had a deer shape.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I remember reading somewhere that breeders where breeding for shorter snouts... but then others thought that a pug-like head wasn't what they wanted, and the shorter the snout, the more health issues (see Persian cats/Pomeranians).. and so they were putting up a fuss. Yeah for random websites. 

Honestly, I prefer the longer faces. It's more natural and you don't have to worry so much about the heat.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I have read, I think the snout size depends on whether they are "apple head" or "deer head" but all puppy's snout's will look shorter.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i believe it depends on the apple head or deer head thing....nadia has a really really super short snout... and i dont think it changes as they get older.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

George's didn't change.His nose grew at the same rate his head did. I think if it's short, it will stay shorter. They all have short noses when they are new born. His ears got really big during that gangly stage but he grew into them. Arlee is going threw that big ear stage at 5 months.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

The snout will grow, that's a fact. But his head will grow too. Bailey has a lovely apple head, he will have that as an adult too. Most chi's go through an "ugly" fase, most times around 4/5/6 months. Then it might look like their snout is much longer than it was as a puppy. But when they get older, the head grows too, it will become bigger. His snout will look short again. The heads can develop untill 2/3 years. I think Bailey will have one of the most amazing heads. 

Recently I looked at some old pictures again and I found out Keeffers head was all out of proportion at 5,5 months. Didn't notice it back than lol. I will show you.

Here he was 5 days old, and had a pretty head. 









Here he is 5 weeks

















5,5 months, look his snout looks much longer, and his head doesn't look so big









And here he is about 11/12 months









13 months


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keefer, thanks for those great pictures illustrating head changes over time! That was interesting!! 

I think that Brody is going through the teenage ganglies. I was looking at him the other day and his body looks really long and so do his legs! Like he's really out of proportion. Hopefully he'll grow into himself and settle down. He's really out at the elbows too, like his elbows stick out when viewed from the front, and I hope that settles once he gets a little bigger and his chest drops a bit. He's about 5 months old. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that there is a differnce betwwen short snout and "flat"snout. There are some breeder going for really short almost "flat" snout which is really adorable. I have heard that this is risky. If breeders are using really well tested healthy lines then it is usually okay but when they start breeding down, like with anything they run the risks of having the health problem that come along with all short snouted dogs obviously.

Some bit of a snout is actually better for the dog , health-wise. It does seems funny at certain stages and the snout looks out of proportion and you wonder is this Pinnoccio or something --LOL.


When I spent, (cough choke..roll eyes) about a year looking at dogs and visitng breeder (okay everyone laugh Rico was not an impulse buy LOL) I visited some Boston terrriers--OMG what wind ! The smell--horrid. The short snout causes tummy gas and they have wind, oh yuck ! Lovely dogs to look at but the wind--no way. The pugs were snoring, I'd be awake all night thinking they were in distress. This made me realize that the chi has a bit of a snout for a reason, it helps him. So as much as I like the look of a "flat" nose--I have come to appreciate a little chi snout.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures of Keefer !


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

this is carrera around 8 weeks (shorter snout)









getting a little older 3-4 months









this is how it is now, 7 months

















hers is longer


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Adorable baby's you all have! 

Hmm an "ugly faze" huh... oh joy. I wonder what my lil Bailey will look like during that, the mind goes wild!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bailey is so adorable that he probably won't even go through the teenage uglies! He'll just be cute every day he's growing up!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

ACK!!!! Teen uglies... can't he just say my lil baby munchkin forever? lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It depends on the line. I am pretty sure that a line that has a generation of short muzzles will keep the short muzzle but they will tend to seem to change during the gangly phases. But it depends on the lines. I have seen some apple heads although a short muzzle when young that end up with a longer muzzle compared to the standard and I have seen some short muzzle's on deer heads at maturity;-) With the very non selective breeding these days you pretty much cannot guess how they will turn out until they mature.


----------

